# Ultimate Green Ford Focus RS - Detail (29pics)



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking stunning mate!!:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice, i do have a soft spot for these cars


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Good job


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That colour is stunning! Suits that car big time!
Easily the best hot hatch available.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice Roy


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Very nice Roy


Cheers Rob


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Good work on a superb car:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not sure i like it tbh :lol: :lol: 

what were your paint reading around the car? mine was over 250 for alot of the panels!!


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

what a car , love the interior's


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

with out sounding offencive ?detail looks like you measured the paint and washed the car took some after pics and a hoover ?

nice car and nice fleck though


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work mate, really do like these cars! :thumb:



GoodFella33 said:


> with out sounding offencive ?detail looks like you measured the paint and washed the car took some after pics and a hoover ?
> 
> nice car and nice fleck though


I'm sure it consisted of more than that!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> with out sounding offencive ?detail looks like you measured the paint and washed the car took some after pics and a hoover ?
> 
> nice car and nice fleck though












It's swirl free, you obviously didn't look very hard


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning, what more can I say


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> not sure i like it tbh :lol: :lol:
> 
> what were your paint reading around the car? mine was over 250 for alot of the panels!!


anything between 170 and 230 buddy :thumb:



GoodFella33 said:


> with out sounding offencive ?detail looks like you measured the paint and washed the car took some after pics and a hoover ?
> 
> nice car and nice fleck though


Probably the way i have posted it up it looks like a wash and hoover

I spent over 10hours on the car it was a full correction/protection detail



alan_mcc said:


> It's swirl free, you obviously didn't look very hard


Exactly:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

GoodFella33 said:


> with out sounding offencive ?detail looks like you measured the paint and washed the car took some after pics and a hoover ?
> 
> nice car and nice fleck though


Car was prepared outside as you can see,the paint depth measurements were in the garage prior to correction


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> It's swirl free, you obviously didn't look very hard


ooo didnt mean to upset the bandwagon just alot saying detail to me a detail is that pictures of in depth detail not just dirty car then clean car and any car can be made to look swirl free with lighting right not saying this is not before u jump down my throat but alot of cars just showing a clean a valet

be nice to see correction shots etc in my eyes thats a detail

like i said no offence meant just my oppion but of course unless your popular sometimes your dont seem to be allowed one on this forum or in the click as they say


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks great! nice job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and some great flake :thumb:


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Lovely job on a lovely car


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheers for the comments


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> ooo didnt mean to upset the bandwagon just alot saying detail to me a detail is that pictures of in depth detail not just dirty car then clean car and any car can be made to look swirl free with lighting right not saying this is not before u jump down my throat but alot of cars just showing a clean a valet
> 
> be nice to see correction shots etc in my eyes thats a detail
> 
> like i said no offence meant just my oppion but of course unless your popular sometimes your dont seem to be allowed one on this forum or in the click as they say


I have a reason to jump down your throat, the picture shows light directed on the paint, on 95% (or so) of cars that area would be swirled. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, it's just that the way you presented it this time was very harsh and so proper pissed me off. There were 'correction shots' which I have discussed, in no way did it look like a wash and hoover to me..


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I have a reason to jump down your throat, the picture shows light directed on the paint, on 95% (or so) of cars that area would be swirled. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, it's just that the way you presented it this time was very harsh and so proper pissed me off. There were 'correction shots' which I have discussed, in no way did it look like a wash and hoover to me..


not turning this thread into a argumeant i have spoke to the op by pm and said my point to him and its been explained by both sides by pm

correction shots to me are a before with swirls and one showing either a 50/50 shot or a corrected car pic after swirl pic, there are no swirl pics in this thread just dirty car then clean car all be it perfect looking paint i never said it was'nt though admit i did say light and angles can play a big part on if swirls are seen or not it does not take much of a angle change or light change to make paint look perfect.

and no need to swear i made a point and i stand by it i have apologised to the op and i know this was a full correction detail but without showing such it does just look like a valet in MY eyes so once again sorry if i offended anyone was not my intention just my opinion again theres that argument valet or detail but thats always never ending debate lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

GoodFella33 said:


> ooo didnt mean to upset the bandwagon just alot saying detail to me a detail is that pictures of in depth detail not just dirty car then clean car and any car can be made to look swirl free with lighting right not saying this is not before u jump down my throat but alot of cars just showing a clean a valet
> 
> be nice to see correction shots etc in my eyes thats a detail
> 
> *like i said no offence meant just my oppion but of course unless your popular sometimes your dont seem to be allowed one on this forum or in the click as they say*


I was kinda agreeing with you til you came out with that. I also like to see full stages 50/50s etc but sometimes deadlines just don't allow stopping to take pics every two minutes so cut him a little slack eh?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Deano said:


> I was kinda agreeing with you til you came out with that. I also like to see full stages 50/50s etc but sometimes deadlines just don't allow stopping to take pics every two minutes so cut him a little slack eh?


like said deano we have spoke by pm all sorted sorry was alittle harsh that line but if you look at my history only ever helped people on this forum and first time ever i say something and got jumped on so yes was feeling a touch annoyed at the time only takes 2 mins to take one swirl pic or one 50/50 and thats coming from someone whos crap at taking pics only got to look at my morris thread and pic on page 3 of mine lol but i do know the op was just showing it all done and finished after speaking to him which is cool

so sorry once again if i have annoyed anyone was not my intention was just saying what i saw this could of been on many threads in the showroom detail v valet thing


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

As explained,i just posted a car i thought people might like,as long as it's shiney


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> As explained,i just posted a car i thought people might like,as long as it's shiney


well cant argue with that does have a dam nice finish :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks amazing! Well done mate.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks amazing! Well done mate.:thumb:


cheers buddy


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work and the best FRS colour IMO.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work, looks brand new again :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

dan89 said:


> Nice work, looks brand new again :thumb:


Cheers bud


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

bump for a nice car


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> bump for a nice car


You bumping your own thread after all them days - that's so sweet !:tumbleweed:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

xpressvalet said:


> You bumping your own thread after all them days - that's so sweet !:tumbleweed:


Why not? as above it's a nice car:thumb:

I didn't force you to look or reply :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> Why not?:thumb:


If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand.

Hell I like 'em Soooo much I've got one too !


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

That's a lovely finish, very glossy 

What was your LSP, if you don't mind me asking? I'm needing to buy a new one soon, as I'm almost out of JS109
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

xpressvalet said:


> If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Hell I like 'em Soooo much I've got one too !


i like them so much i dont own 1 

Its posted up for people to see not argue


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

d00bie said:


> That's a lovely finish, very glossy
> 
> What was your LSP, if you don't mind me asking? I'm needing to buy a new one soon, as I'm almost out of JS109
> Thanks


My lsp was dodo juice supernatural


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice improvement there - we've a white RS in at the moment and they are very nice, very tempting if only they weren't so expensive!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

WX51 TXR said:


> Nice improvement there - we've a white RS in at the moment and they are very nice, very tempting if only they weren't so expensive!


cheers

very nice cars but the quality is in a league of its own tbh:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome colour, ford really are getting it right with RS stuff again :thumb:

What kind of power are they standard and what can be got out of them?

Am I right in saying its a 5cyl Tubro from volvo?

Thats the bast colour IMO :argie:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Awesome colour, ford really are getting it right with RS stuff again :thumb:
> 
> What kind of power are they standard and what can be got out of them?
> 
> ...


305bhp if i remember correctly,it's an st engine(2.5t duratec)with more power standard than what's in an st.

yes it is a volvo engine


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> 305bhp if i remember correctly,it's an st engine(2.5t duratec)with more power standard than what's in an st.
> 
> yes it is a volvo engine


Strong as hell then

Chip Chip away!!!:thumb: Bigger turbo good for 400+ me thinks


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks mint - Really like the Green RS


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Stallion said:


> Looks mint - Really like the Green RS


Likewise:thumb:


----------

